# GENUINE? KFC



## WayneT (Nov 11, 2004)

*Genuine KFC Secret Recipe (baked instead of Deep Fried)*






2  cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano
1  tbsp celery salt
1  tbsp black pepper
1  tbsp dry mustard
4  tbsp paprika
2  tsp garlic salt
1  tsp ground ginger
3  tbsp MSG _(can be omitted but you will end up with only 10 herbs and spices!)_ 

Mix all ingredients well in a large bowl.

Dip chicken pieces in beaten eggs
Then turn them over in regular bread crumbs (commercial)
Finally plunge them in the flour-spices mixture (above)

Heat oven to 350F 
Place chicken in a tray and cover with foil (shiny side out)
Cook 40 minutes. 
Remove the foil then cook for another 40 minutes
Baste lightly with oil 5 minutes before the end
Let stand 5 minutes and serve.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2004)

OK, as good as that sounds, I would miss the "fat hangover" after a feed on KFC. LOL...who am I kidding...NO I WOULDN'T! 

I'm going to give er a shot Wayne. Now...do you have a recipe for their gravy too?


----------



## middie (Nov 12, 2004)

i know... i love there gravy
i will try the chicken too


----------



## jennyema (Nov 12, 2004)

Having worked at KFC a while back, I can say that at least then they did not double dip.  Just floured the chicken and put in the pressure cooker.

At that time we made the gravy sort of from scratch too.  I made many gallons of it every saturday.    i would imagine today they don't.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 12, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Having worked at KFC a while back, I can say that at least then they did not double dip.  Just floured the chicken and put in the pressure cooker.
> 
> At that time we made the gravy sort of from scratch too.  I made many gallons of it every saturday.    i would imagine today they don't.



OK. If you don't want to double dip just mix the flour  and spices with the breadcrumbs. I suppose one could try deep frying without using the crumbs and then finish off in the oven. I don't think too many people, if any, would have a pressure deep fryer. That is why it is baked, covering with the foil will make it nice and juicy inside

Will check on the gravy bit..


----------



## jennyema (Nov 12, 2004)

Wayne,

Me, I will def use your recipe and double dip and oven fry.  I'll bet it will take very much like the real thing, too!  I should have made myself more clear, my point was only that the crust will be difft. texture with double dip.  


Some of the dumber guys who worked there would bread their HANDS and stick them into the extra crispy fryer.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2004)

I came close once while trying to recreate that flavor.  But didn't have the sense to write down what I used.  I'm definitely going to give this one a try, though I might use the "pan-fry a little, tehn bake till done" technique.  I think it will produce a better crust with less fat, and insure a juicy result.  I will anxiously be awaiting the results from the rest of you though.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## WayneT (Dec 17, 2004)

Since first posting this recipe I have made it several times and tested it out on several different groups of friends. They all loved it.

I am using chicken wings now for this recipe.. Cut off the tips and joint them.
Cut a couple of gaskhes in the mini drumstick end and a gash between the two bones in the other bit. This way the flavour penetrates into the meat not only left in the outer coating.

Also cut back from 40 mins to 30 mins on the second baking step.


----------



## pst1can (Dec 19, 2004)

wayne...looks like a great recipe worth a try...the family and I have given up eating KFC here.....it is getting sooooooo greasy and pieces are getting so small....my oldest son refers to it as ..."dirty bird"....just doesn't dare say it in front of Mom...thanks Pst


----------



## Erik (Dec 19, 2004)

I love KFC...gonna try this one out during the Xmas holidays.


----------



## dolphinesque (Dec 25, 2004)

hi bro...im gonna ty it too but i will use an oven bag it really keeps the chicken moist


----------



## Russell (Dec 25, 2004)

sounds good. i will have to make it sometimes


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 26, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Having worked at KFC a while back, I can say that at least then they did not double dip.  Just floured the chicken and put in the pressure cooker.
> 
> At that time we made the gravy sort of from scratch too.  I made many gallons of it every saturday.    i would imagine today they don't.



My niece worked during high school at KFC and told me that the double dip was yesterday's chicken that did not go and they just re=dipped it, recooked it and renamed it.  She lived in calif and this was 25 years ago.


----------



## TomW (Jun 4, 2005)

*Still working on the recipe*

Although certainly not the healthiest form of chicken, I have found that pressure fried chicken is tough to beat.  The right recipe (which I am still working on) helps, but the real secret is the use of the pressure fryer.

If you are interested, I put together a web page which chronicles my chicken frying efforts.

Tom


----------

